# OUTBOARD MECHANIC 100% SATISFACTION GUARANTEED* (GULF COAST)



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

OUTBOARD MECHANIC 100% SATISFACTION GUARANTEED* (PENSACOLA/CANTONMENT) 



(If I don't fix the problem then you dont pay.)850-375-0435



I am a certified outboard mechanic that can make house calls! I guarantee 100% satisfaction. I am the most affordable and competitively priced outboard mechanic within 500 miles. I have limited overhead, so this means big savings for you! I may be mobile, but I can still get parts at discounted prices just like the big shops and I pass those savings on to you with my work. 



If you are buying a boat, let's check the motor to insure a worthwhile investment. If you have a boat that is storage, why not get it ready now for the warm weather. Even if you have a old boat in the driveway that doesn't run, let's get it going! Please call and set up an appointment today! 



For more information, visit the website. WWW.LIVINGSTONOUTBOARDS.COM 



DISCOUNT: FOR EVERY 2 HOURS GET A 1/2 HOUR OFF.


----------

